# Recommendations for removal firms from the UK to France



## Fazlar

Hi,
Looking for advice on transporting our belongings ( furniture, Lambretta and other household items) over to France.

Any tips or recommendations would be very welcome.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Befuddled

From where to where? ie. a south coast company will not be the best one if you are moving from Manchester, etc.
and some removal people don't cover areas as far as the Med coastal area.


----------



## Fazlar

Befuddled said:


> From where to where? ie. a south coast company will not be the best one if you are moving from Manchester, etc.
> and some removal people don't cover areas as far as the Med coastal area.


Northamptonshire to Carcassonne


----------



## Bevdeforges

Best approach might be to contact some removal companies in your area and ask them to come out and give you an estimate. They should be able to tell you how they will approach the move (i.e. is it one guy in the truck for the whole trip or do they hand things off at some point to a French "associate"?) and what particular difficulties they might encounter, given what you're moving and when.


----------



## Crabtree

Do not go with any firms that ask you to estimate the amount of stuff you have because when they collect it they will tell you that you have underestimated.When I moved I spoke to a local firm who came out looked at what there was gave a price and subcontracted it to an international firm The local firm supervised the loading and made sure everything was ok 
Nowadays you have the added complication of customs paperwork but any decent firm will know what to do


----------



## Clic Clac

Try Bishop's Move.
They seem to be pretty reliable - they're in and out of Downing Street every few weeks.
Back at No.10 this morning for Fishi.


----------



## Bluehorizonfr

Try GB Liners. My experience was first class.

They took care of all paperwork, pre-cleared the shipment and handled the logistics and liaison with care.


----------

